# Création d'une application pour iPhone



## gregleo (17 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une société ou une personne qui serait capable de créer une application pour iPhone pour une société. L'application devrait ressembler à l'application facebook sur certains points et être en lien étroit avec le site mobile existant de la société.

Le tout rémunéré gracieusement bien sûr   

Vous pouvez me contacter via message privé ou ici...

Merci


----------



## gregleo (21 Avril 2009)

personne?


----------



## macaddicted (21 Avril 2009)

gregleo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'une société ou une personne qui serait capable de créer une application pour iPhone pour une société. L'application devrait ressembler à l'application facebook sur certains points et être en lien étroit avec le site mobile existant de la société.
> 
> ...



rémunéré grassement le ferait mieux


----------



## heroe (21 Avril 2009)

macaddicted a dit:


> rémunéré grassement le ferait mieux



surtout que "gracieusement" c'est tout a fait le contraire de "grassement"


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2009)

gregleo a dit:


> personne?



je t'ai envoye un MP


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2009)

heroe a dit:


> surtout que "gracieusement" c'est tout a fait le contraire de "grassement"



mon garagiste connait pas gracieusement... le SALAUD...


----------

